# mod_security 100% CPU podczas startu

## svirus

Witam,

Ostatnio stwierdziłem że podorzucam sobie do moich instancji apache+php (mam ich parę ręcznie robionych) dorzucę mod_security.

Mam już taki zestaw apache-2.4.1+php-5.4.0+mod_security-2.6.6 

Próbowałem na osobnym user-ze (i paru innych) dorzucić mod_security i zawsze ten sam efekt.

Jak dorzucę mod_security i ustawie choćby standardowe regułki to użycue CPU przy apachectl start wzrasta do 100% i nic się nie dzieje.

Miał ktoś z Was już podobny problem ?

Próbowałem bez php, czysty apache (2.2.21 , 2.2.22, 2.4.2) i różne wersje mod_secueiryt (2.6.3 ,2.6.4,2.6.6)

konfiguracja apache: 

```
./configure --enable-layout=Apache --prefix=/home/user/appl/apache_2.2.22 --enable-rewrite --disable-userdir --disable-asis --enable-expires --disable-include --enable-so --enable-auth-digest --with-mpm=prefork --enable-headers --enable-unique-id
```

konfiguracja mod_security: 

```
./configure --with-apxs=/home/user/appl/apache_2.2.22/bin/apxs --prefix=/home/user/appl/ --without-lua ( i czasem z lua)
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Co to za Linux?

Bo jeśli Gentoo, to w eubildach masz i Apache i mod-security, i wystarczy zainstalować przez emerge.

W dodatku zarówno Apache jak i mod_security z ebuildów przeważnie działa.

Jeśli natomiast chcesz kombinować z tym kompilowanym Apachem, to zainteresuj się kwestią debugowania programów.

Bo najwyraźniej masz w tym komilowanym Apache lub mod_security jakiś błąd programistyczny.

I chyba dotyczy ten błąd jakiejś nieprawidłowej interakcji z ważniejszymi elementami systemu.

Ale żeby znaleźć przyczynę bez wróżki i szklanej kuli? - nuewykonalne.

Jak chcesz się bawić w developera, i kompilować soft z palca, to zainteresuj się pojęciem śledzenia wstecznego.

To jedyny skuteczny sposób, żeby diagnozować takie przypadki.

Apache w Gentoo:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apache2

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

